# sexing reds



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

sometimes i can tell by looking at reds if they are male and female, can you?
wes


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> sometimes i can tell by looking at reds if they are male and female, can you?
> wes
> [snapback]1181691[/snapback]​


from what i've read u can only tell but cutting them open, but im not doubting you


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

i can tell which sex they are by looking at them and their behaviors. i know most people on here would disagree with me. If you ask me, I wouldn't want to cut open a piranha just to make sure if it was a male/female, even if it had died of some causes/disease.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

maniac_richboy said:


> i can tell which sex they are by looking at them and their behaviors. i know most people on here would disagree with me. If you ask me, I wouldn't want to cut open a piranha just to make sure if it was a male/female, even if it had died of some causes/disease.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya after its dead it dont matter unless your researching it.

anyone else? i know theres some more opinions out there. lets here them good or bad.
wes


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> PIRANHA KING Posted Today, 09:06 AM
> QUOTE(maniac_richboy @ Sep 6 2005, 12:58 PM)
> i can tell which sex they are by looking at them and their behaviors. i know most people on here would disagree with me. If you ask me, I wouldn't want to cut open a piranha just to make sure if it was a male/female, even if it had died of some causes/disease.
> 
> ...


I find flipping a coin sometimes works.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I wait until spawning, then I know which is male and female. Then from then on I can tell them apart!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if you can tell them apart please share the info you know.

i can't, not till i see which one is spittin out eggs


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I believe that the Males bottom teeth stick out just a hair further than the females. also I think that females are larger and get huge when full of eggs. I've got 2 males in my 13 pygo shoal and I can tell becasue Of their activity and their bottom teeth pertruding further than the females and they are smaller and blacker most of the time while the females tend to turn more silverish..this is just my opinion, not fact, so please don't bash me, thankyou =)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont think you can really go by teeth cause

they are always being replaced or broken out

or something, sorta like tryin to use finnage, they

are nipped and messed with so much you cant

really use those either.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I believe I can sex them 100% from 3 days to 18 days old. My data will be shared with an ichthyologist Saturday, to confirm or lead me in the proper direction. No flipping coins or BS from me.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> I believe I can sex them 100% from 3 days to 18 days old. My data will be shared with an ichthyologist Saturday, to confirm or lead me in the proper direction. No flipping coins or BS from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well are you going to share with us too ?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

its posted on No Solicitation Allowed.
wes


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

post it here


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Once it is confirmed, I will change my wording from belive to I know. So far there have been no disputes from anyone who has viewed my data. A really good friend of mine who has bred more catfish, than I know to exist is meeting with an ichtyologist Saturday. He is allowing me to go, and share my data.

A DVD with all the information is already in the US postal service, so it should arrive before I do. After our meeting if he allows his name will be used to validate the methods employed.









Constant ridicule, scrutiny, and laughter has not moved me in my quest to sex piranhas. It is about to be known to the world.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

What is? That's old news. Plenty of sci documents on micropic examination of the gonads. Remember? You got it from me.

As for the rest, much of it will be on OPEFE from scientific literature. So while I think Alan is doing a good job at the hobbyist level. Its really nothing new.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

so once its known to the world you will post it?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

hastatus said:


> What is? That's old news. Plenty of sci documents on micropic examination of the gonads. Remember? You got it from me.
> 
> As for the rest, much of it will be on OPEFE from scientific literature. So while I think Alan is doing a good job at the hobbyist level. Its really nothing new.
> [snapback]1183564[/snapback]​


Really? so where is your info? not saying you dont have it maby you do but i dont see it







how many times have you seperated them from male and female


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> "qickshot" Posted Today, 03:42 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Sep 7 2005, 05:15 PM)
> What is? That's old news. Plenty of sci documents on micropic examination of the gonads. Remember? You got it from me.
> 
> ...


In good time young man. Alan is well aware I have worked on the document for 2 years and will be released on OPEFE in the next couple months. So like HIM, you will have to be patient and wait. "like when you breed macs?" just because I didn't show you doesn't mean I haven't shown it other other more experienced hobbyists. Besides, what do you know about eggs other than they are eaten for breakfast?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > "qickshot" Posted Today, 03:42 PM
> > QUOTE(hastatus @ Sep 7 2005, 05:15 PM)
> > What is? That's old news. Plenty of sci documents on micropic examination of the gonads. Remember? You got it from me.
> >
> ...


i dont know anything about them thats why im asking you? wouldnt make any sence if i was asking somthin i already knew would it?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> "qickshot" Posted Today, 03:47 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Sep 7 2005, 05:45 PM)
> QUOTE
> "qickshot" Posted Today, 03:42 PM
> ...


And now you have your answers.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

so did serrasalmus collector seriously get banned for this???

WTF?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

he is not banned


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

he isnt banned but cant come on until 2033 sry for the false info


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

henry 79 said:


> he is not banned
> [snapback]1183893[/snapback]​


he says he is. just because it says member doesnt mean hes not banned. they can block ips.
wes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

on a side note my poll is at 7-7. anyone have any comments on that?
wes


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> on a side note my poll is at 7-7. anyone have any comments on that?
> wes
> [snapback]1183908[/snapback]​


people that think that they can tell em apart

or read something that said how to tell them apart

and they now think they know how


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I can tell mine apart. But thats cause ive experienced breeding. When they are readt to breed the females get very large in the belly region, I imagine cause of the eggs they are producing. But ya I can tell you what 6 out of my 7 are easy. I have one at 4 inches so I cant tell with this little one yet but I hope its a boy cause i have a over population of females and one lucky male and a homosexual male.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

Slim said:


> I can tell mine apart. But thats cause ive experienced breeding. When they are readt to breed the females get very large in the belly region, I imagine cause of the eggs they are producing. But ya I can tell you what 6 out of my 7 are easy. I have one at 4 inches so I cant tell with this little one yet but I hope its a boy cause i have a over population of females and one lucky male and a homosexual male.
> [snapback]1189242[/snapback]​


I agree with slim I have read numerous places that the females get extremely large around the belly region during mating season and that the male gets darker in color


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

AMAZON DON said:


> [snapback]1189242[/snapback]​


I agree with slim I have read numerous places that the females get extremely large around the belly region during mating season and that the male gets darker in color
[snapback]1189667[/snapback]​[/quote]

I dont know if thats all of them but I know mine do.


----------

